# 22-250 Rem Dies (Hornady and RCBS)



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey all,
I recently sold my 22-250 so I will no longer have use for these dies. The dies are in excellent condition and really haven't seen that much use. What I have for sale:

- Hornady FL Sizing and Seating Die set (shell holder included)
- RCBS Neck Size Die

I primarily neck sized my brass, so the Hornady FL die saw maybe 40 rounds is all.

I'm in Virginia going to school right now so I'd have to ship. Would prefer to sell as a package.

$50 TYD ($12 of that covers flat rate shipping, so you are getting a steal on these! The Hornady alone are 30+ depending on the store)

Text Rob @ 208 680 5531


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Bump - $45 TYD Let's get these sold

It's really the lowest I'm willing to go


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Spf


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry man, wish I could use them or I'd snap them up. 22-250 is the first caliber I ever started reloading for... back in 1985'ish.

Its a good deal though if anyone needs a set.

-DallanC


----------

